# '06 1885 Alu Hydro/Carbon - How's the ride



## rhodge (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm shopping for a new road ride and in my price range have narrowed it down to the Bianchi 1885 Alu Hydro/Carbon/Centaur and a Felt F4. The Felt is full carbon, but I'm drawn to the Bianchi. 

Can anyone comment on the ride smoothness of the 1885? 

I'm a little cynical as to whether or not the carbon seat stays will noticably dampen any road jitters. I know there are many more factors to providing smooth ride, but would love to opinions on if the 1885 is a typically stiff aluminum ride.

Thanks!


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

Don't know the ride of the '06. I can only comment on the '05 new--and it's great! Now, I'm comparing it to a C'dale and a Trek all-steel 520. So...

Cheers


----------

